# age...



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

not to be rude or make you fell uncomffy but i wanna know how all is around my age group.......... 12-15yrs.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i'm 14.. 15 in october









edit: also, as far as i know, there are only 2 others around my age - tyler's sis (shes 11 or 12??) and lilly521, whos a junior in hs.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

im 23!!!








we also had a thread like this before...but i dont remember if there was anyone in your age group.









AND....does your mother know that you're online chatting with old people?? LOL.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Apr 11 2005, 06:35 PM
> *does your mother know that you're online chatting with old people??  LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

don't know if you're talking to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. but oh well. YES.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm 30 which gives me two options in the poll. I'm not sure if I want to be classified with the 20 year olds or the 40 year olds. So, I'd like to request that a special option be added to the poll just for me. One that says exactly, 30 years old.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My age range is not in there either.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Mine is not there either and I'm 47. I threw in with the 30-40's. I'm in my 40's, right? LOL


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 11 2005, 06:03 PM
> *i'm 14.. 15 in october
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Jessica,
Wow...I always thought you were much older


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

The age range is much younger on this forum than any other I have been on. I am usually the youngest at 25 but now I feel old and wise


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'll be 25 next month... :new_Eyecrazy: I'm not a baby anymore


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am 46 wow I am really old to some of you young pups here, Good to have some young ins around keep us oldler ones young LOL
Teaco


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm 38. Actually, I'm 21 with 17 years experience...lol....

After that lady had twins at 68, I don't feel old at all.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well someone already posted how old i was lol but yeah i am 16 (well 17 next month i guess i should start saying that)


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'll be 25 next month. I never knew PuppyLucy was sooooo young. I thought you were my age or older with kids or something! LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm 22.... 23 in November....


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Apr 11 2005, 03:35 PM
> *im 23!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


yes my mom and dad are BOTH aware i'm chating with OLD people! lol


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 11 2005, 03:42 PM
> *I'm 30 which gives me two options in the poll.  I'm not sure if I want to be classified with the 20 year olds or the 40 year olds.  So, I'd like to request that a special option be added to the poll just for me.  One that says exactly, 30 years old.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


go for the younger one!!!!! lol


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Apr 11 2005, 04:40 PM
> *Well someone already posted how old i was lol but yeah i am 16 (well 17 next month i guess i should start saying that)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51613*


[/QUOTE]


> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@ apr 11 2005 05:31 PM
> *I'll be 25 next month. I never knew PuppyLucy was sooooo young. I thought you were my age or older with kids or something! LOL<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51614*


[/QUOTE]

WOW .... i'll be 13 next month on the 20th!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Apr 11 2005, 08:32 PM
> *I'm 38. Actually, I'm 21 with 17 years experience...lol....*



HA! That's great!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I'd go for the younger part, but I don't want to be younger. I'd HATE to relive my twenties. On the other hand, I'm not quite yet ready to be in my forties. That's why I need MY VERY OWN personalized poll option. And I want it in purple with little silver stars.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppy_luv4life+Apr 11 2005, 06:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes my mom and dad are BOTH aware i'm chating with OLD people! lol
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51661
[/B][/QUOTE]

























Well I'm the oldest so far at 53 - 54 in September


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm in the age group that was left out of the poll  since there is no 40-50 age group in the poll I will take the 30-40 one instead


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm 23


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

36 as of last week....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm 25, 26 in September.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

MEEE! I'm the youngest in the forum! (Unless there's a non-poster that's 8 or something) But I'm still 11.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I am 26 and will be 27 in Nov. But I am in denial. I told my husband that I am 25 and will be 25 till I turned 29 then I would be 29 for the rest of my life. I know it's "in" to be proud of your age, but that's the celebrities that have personal trainers and the money for plastic surgery lol! I cried on my 20th birthday and since I worked the night shift I tried to sleep through my entire birthday but my friends wouldn't let me and woke me up for cake and peasants. I also wrote a poem that day.

Growing Up
By: Jodi Lanphere

Loneliness and depression creeps over her face.
She never had a chance to live her life to the fullest.
The years flew by so fast, never giving her the chance.
The years of bliss and happiness are almost over.
The years of regretless daringness and fun are gone.
The years that once were on her side now are not.
She is lost in her twenties wondering where her teens have gone.
Were they a lost cause, or did they have a purpose?
She has not found herself, like many said she would.
So what did she do?
She had a happy childhood, or so the people say.
She found true friends to help her along, or did she?
She found her one true love and happiness, or so she thought she did.
She lived her life the best she could, no one taught her how.
She breezed through high school, but for what, she knows nothing now.
She thought she would find herself, everyone said she would.
So what did she do?
Her childhood was deprived, unhappy and miserable.
Her friends were not always there when she needed them.
Her lover gave her everything and yet she was not happy.
Her life she did not live, for no one showed her how.
Her high school years were full of facts, but nothing of the future.
She did not find herself, like many said she would.
So what will she do?
She will leave her childhood behind and step into adulthood.
She will find new friends to help her through this.
She will be happy in all her lover does for her.
She will teach herself to live her own life the way she thinks she should.
She will use her high school years in college to help her find a job.
She will find herself in what she does, like everyone said she would.

The "lover" and I broke up not long after that point in my life. I was taking a year off before going to college so that I could get financial aid. And that was my maiden name. Anyway as you can see I wasn't happy about turning 20.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm 30 .......this year will be 31








I'm also in denial







I always say Im 25


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Apr 12 2005, 08:51 AM
> *I am 26 and will be 27 in Nov.  But I am in denial.  I told my husband that I am 25 and will be 25 till I turned 29 then I would be 29 for the rest of my life.  I know it's "in" to be proud of your age, but that's the celebrities that have personal trainers and the money for plastic surgery lol!  I cried on my 20th birthday and since I worked the night shift I tried to sleep through my entire birthday but my friends wouldn't let me and woke me up for cake and peasants.  I also wrote a poem that day.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51806*


[/QUOTE]

That's so funny. I recently turned 27 and for the longest time I kept insisting to everyone that I was still 26. I almost believed it too. I don't know where the years went. I don't feel much older than 20.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Get out the walker...here comes "Granny"....I'm in my 40's but as I like to say, I'm 40-ish.

To all of our younger posters...I do hope that you have checked with your folks that they think it's ok for you to be here.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'll be 37 next month! I cried when I turned 25, Now how funny that seems now!!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm 20 wow that is weird to say I'm 20


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm right in the middle of 50's.... sooooo hard to believe..... 

I'm just a flower child of the 1960s at heart....


----------



## mollyinmo (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm 35 and still get carded...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

52 here and loving it !!!!


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MollyinMO_@Apr 12 2005, 02:07 PM
> *I'm 35 and still get carded...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I am 32 and I get carded ALL the time! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 

I even got carded at Wal-Mart when i bought some epoxy glue. Apparently you have to be 18 to buy the stuff! Heeeheee I LOVE IT!!!! 

I lie about my age all the time. I just innocently transpose the numbers and say I am 23 oooooooops!























Robyn


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

im 37 and cant believe it sometimes in alot of ways i still feel 21


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CookieCat+Apr 12 2005, 04:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am 32 and I get carded ALL the time! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 

I even got carded at Wal-Mart when i bought some epoxy glue. Apparently you have to be 18 to buy the stuff! Heeeheee I LOVE IT!!!! 
Robyn
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51978
[/B][/QUOTE]

You get carded at wal-mart?!? I dont even get carded at wal-mart lol (just buying R rated movies nothing bad lol)


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Apr 12 2005, 09:39 AM
> *I'm also in denial
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Me too!







I'll be 30 soon but I don't want to believe it. -_-


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 12 2005, 10:32 AM
> *Get out the walker...here comes "Granny"....I'm in my 40's but as I like to say, I'm 40-ish.
> 
> To all of our younger posters...I do hope that you have checked with your folks that they think it's ok for you to be here.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51891*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah, my mommy knows!  I always talk about this forum, I wonder if she's sick of it?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'll be 33 in June


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm 22


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Apr 11 2005, 08:46 PM
> *I'm 22.... 23 in November....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Me too!!!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow, so many young ones here!! Ya'll make me feel so old. 35 will be 36 in May!!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I'll be 40 in August but my birthday cake says "Happy 24th Birthday" every year.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

As of right now I would have to say that I am one of the older prayerfully wiser in many ways members. I was 64 recently and can hardly believe it. Time goes so much faster than you can ever imagine for you youngsters out there. You probably won't believe me, I didn't believe my Mom, but it is so very true. The older you get the faster the time goes. Believing I will remain young at heart, I am enjoying being in my "60's". Grandchildren and, of course, a Maltese Baby or
Two, makes for a very Blessed Life.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Apr 11 2005, 06:32 PM
> *I'm 38. Actually, I'm 21 with 17 years experience...lol....
> 
> After that lady had twins at 68, I don't feel old at all.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This is so funny...My old roommate and I celebrate our anniversary since we turned 21 instead of birthdays! I had my 6th anniversary last September. It's kinda fun to start over counting


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Apr 12 2005, 06:32 PM
> *I'll be 40 in August but my birthday cake says "Happy 24th Birthday" every year.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52116*


[/QUOTE]
Ha! That's funny! Who thought of it?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

My father has been 39 for so long now that I no longer have any idea how old he really is. My mom boasts of having married a man so much "younger" than she is. She RELISHES every year that gets added to her age. I'm hoping that my dad will get older soon. As it is, he had me when he was only nine years old. It'll be weird if I end up older than he is.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I am your token crone!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

My great aunt (she died a few years) back was 102 but she lied about her age lol told everyone she was 98.....honestly i think at that point you should be bragging you are older lol


----------



## RAZMO (Dec 23, 2004)

:new_Eyecrazy: I'll be 53 the end of April. I didn't relize that there were so many youngens on this site. My son was 33 last week he's older then most of you. My how time flys.


----------



## shay (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm 25 ohhh did I say that?? :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: I tell everyone else 21....even my 7 year old daughter argues with me about it......


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm 21 but age doesn't matter, right







?


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Apr 12 2005, 12:39 PM
> *I'm 30 .......this year will be 31
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just turned 31 last month and I just tell people that it's my 6th annual 25th birthday...it works!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I decided when I turned 50 that I would just start subtracting instead of adding, so I'm 42 right now. I figure that I'm enjoying life so much more now anyway that it can only get better. I've also warned my children that I plan to come live with them when I retire if they move too far away. If they stay close, they only get day visits. But, when I live with them, I plan to throw my clothes on the floor, talk on the phone a lot, ask for money often, leave the car on empty when I come home, stay out 1/2 the night, and do all those other things they did to me while they were growing up. My son has decided he wants to just take my house and build me a smaller one close by. I think he knows I have a lot of experiences from his childhood I could use with him.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Apr 18 2005, 12:32 PM
> *I decided when I turned 50 that I would just start subtracting instead of adding, so I'm 42 right now.  I figure that I'm enjoying life so much more now anyway that it can only get better.  I've also warned my children that I plan to come live with them when I retire if they move too far away.  If they stay close, they only get day visits.  But, when I live with them, I plan to throw my clothes on the floor, talk on the phone a lot, ask for money often, leave the car on empty when I come home,  stay out 1/2 the night, and do all those other things they did to me while they were growing up.  My son has decided he wants to just take my house and build me a smaller one close by.  I think he knows I have a lot of experiences from his childhood I could use with him.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You gave me a smile today! I guess that's what I have to look forward to. Who ever thought that those sweet little baby faces would turn into teenagers with attitude someday? But I do have to brag a bit...my oldest made Honor Roll for the thrid time this year...she got straight A's again! Not an easy task for middle school.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm 26... 27 in August. That seems to be the average age around here. Funny, I thought all of you were like 90 at least *duck*









Seriously, it's nice to see such age diversity and that we can all get along!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey, what about those of us who are between 39 and 49???????


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Apr 18 2005, 03:31 PM
> *Hey, what about those of us who are between 39 and 49???????
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Haha! I just noticed there is no 40-50 range


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Apr 18 2005, 10:32 AM
> *I decided when I turned 50 that I would just start subtracting instead of adding, so I'm 42 right now.  I figure that I'm enjoying life so much more now anyway that it can only get better.  I've also warned my children that I plan to come live with them when I retire if they move too far away.  If they stay close, they only get day visits.  But, when I live with them, I plan to throw my clothes on the floor, talk on the phone a lot, ask for money often, leave the car on empty when I come home,  stay out 1/2 the night, and do all those other things they did to me while they were growing up.  My son has decided he wants to just take my house and build me a smaller one close by.  I think he knows I have a lot of experiences from his childhood I could use with him.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I LOVE it!!! Can't wait to tell my kids the very same thing!! ha ha!! I just love it when there telling me stories of what my grandkids do--(everything they did when they were young) and I just sit there and smile~they get the point.....its GREAT!! ha ha!!


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm 23


----------



## karenbabi (Apr 3, 2005)

.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I came back to this thread to check how old everyone was. I was starting to notice a divide in opinions and differences in attitude. Now, it is interesting for me to see that a lot of the divisions have a direct correlation to people being in different age groups.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm 28. but only just!


----------



## gizmo&me (Mar 4, 2005)

16 years old as of two weeks.


----------

